# SMF April 2020 Challenge - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome to the April 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique. I have included the option to do a Pull Through design, since it might be difficult for some people to go out to get a strainer or small colander if you don't already have one.

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1.  To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2.  The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3.  This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4.  Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Non-entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5.  Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6.  You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7.  In the spirit of advancing our soapmaking skills, all members who sign-up for an SMF Challenge, do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participate has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8.  Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9.  Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

__________________________________________________________________________

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The entry thread will open on *April 20, 2020 at 12:01 am GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

· After the closing date on *April 26 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey (Voting will be open from April 27 to April 29) and the winner will be announced on April 30, 2020. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have produced.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPECIFIC RULES FOR THIS CHALLENGE:

1. You will make your soap from *one batch*, using a strainer or other object to pour your batter through or over, and then pull the strainer/object up through the batter which will create a pattern.

2. You must use at least 3 colors (one can be uncolored batter).

3. You must create your pattern using only the strainer/object you are pouring over or through. You may not use a skewer or other object to manipulate the batter after it is poured, and you may not spin your mold or otherwise alter the poured batter. You may pour your colors in any way you wish – such as a faux funnel pour, drop swirl or in the pot swirls are examples of allowed pouring techniques.

4. You can use any type of mold you wish. Individual molds will work with a strainer. A column mold, pvc pipe or Pringles can will work for round soaps. Slab and loaf molds will probably give you the most flexibility in design.

5. If you upload more than one picture to the entry thread, please specify which you would like to be used for the voting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpful tips:

- Make sure that everything you are using is compatible with lye based soap. I have included a video by Marie Nadeau who shared what happens when you don’t!

- Using a slow-moving recipe and starting to pour at emulsion or very thin trace is probably the most helpful tip I can share. You will want enough time to finish pouring before your batter becomes too thick. Ending your pour at medium trace will still give good results. If you are using fragrance, choose one that you know is well behaved.

- I have poured a portion of my batter as a base using an accelerating FO to help it set up enough to support strainers or a colander, which will allow the batter to flow through without filling them up too quickly. If you choose this option, keep in mind that the entire soap needs to be made from one batch.

- Many of us are under stay at home directives due to the current health related crisis. This is your chance to get creative with your choice of strainers or other objects.

- If you are able to go out, the Dollar Tree or similar sells silicone sink strainers (if those stores are still open where you live). The sink strainer in my kitchen sink is stainless steel. Amazon has them available: https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Strainer-strainers，Drain-FilterLarge-Diameter/dp/B07RNGJ7N4/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=silicone+sink+strainer&qid=1585284736&sr=8-6

- Remember to attach strings or something if it is needed to pull your strainer/object up through the batter.

- Planing your soap will often help to reveal the pattern. The batter for my strainer pour in the individual cavity molds was still extremely fluid and drippy. Having something ready to catch the drips is helpful.

*Inspiration photos and links:*

This soap was made using a small colander in a 6x6 slab mold




These soaps were made using a sink strainer in individual cavity molds



These soaps were made using sink strainers in a loaf mold.






Marie Nadeau’s video of what happens when an object is used that is not soap safe (start at 9:25 if you don’t want to watch the whole video).


And her redemption - 

Little Pipestone Ranch Soap Co. - 

SNIF Natural Soapmaking - 

Kapia Mera - 

Lucie Steblova Kantorova used a 3d printed screen (just remember you can not spin your poured soap like she does in the video)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Yc3VmLx1I

SMF member Sonya-m created this beautiful soap using the pull through technique with a tool she made from garden wire. Her blog post: https://bubblesnsqueaksoap2.wordpre...apworks-challenge-may-2019-pull-pour-through/



By Delta Tule, using a rain gutter screen cut to fit into the bottom of her mold:



By Mad Soaper using plastic netting:



This was made by Love Your Suds using a 3D printed soap shaper. She has made these available for sale here: https://www.loveyoursuds.com/store/p85/kaleidoscope-soap-shaper.html#/



Your turn! Get creative and have fun - I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2020)

Copy and paste the list, adding your name.

Sign Up List:
1.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 1, 2020)

Would love to do this but have yet to find a suitable plastic strainer off the shelf in Oz.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 1, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Would love to do this but have yet to find a suitable plastic strainer off the shelf in Oz.



I found a little plastic colander in  a reject shop or similar cheap shop


----------



## atiz (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> Would love to do this but have yet to find a suitable plastic strainer off the shelf in Oz.


It doesn't have to be a strainer


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 1, 2020)

I just need a little clarification.  I can either pour through or pull through. Is this correct?


----------



## luluzapcat (Apr 1, 2020)

I LOVE how these look and have been eager to try this technique. Posting my reply and will look at my post count to see if I'm close to qualifying...


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I just need a little clarification.  I can either pour through or pull through. Is this correct?


Yes!


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 1, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Yes!


Thanks


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 1, 2020)

1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - Im going to try this with fluid HP.


----------



## szaza (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)


----------



## atiz (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry if this is a bit OT, but if a strainer is dishwasher-safe, does it mean it is safe to use with the raw batter?
I have a plastic strainer that would be the perfect size (part of a salad spinner really), but it doesn't have any sign (2 or 5 recyclable) on it. And I would rather not have it melt...... Anyone have any experience with such?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2020)

atiz said:


> Sorry if this is a bit OT, but if a strainer is dishwasher-safe, does it mean it is safe to use with the raw batter?
> I have a plastic strainer that would be the perfect size (part of a salad spinner really), but it doesn't have any sign (2 or 5 recyclable) on it. And I would rather not have it melt...... Anyone have any experience with such?


The colander I used is just a cheap plastic one I picked up at the grocery store. It doesn't have to stay in contact with the batter for too long. The colander is a hard, rigid plastic. If you think about something like disposable plastic spoons - they are fine for a short time in soap batter. I would be suspect of something that is flexible or vinyl.  If your salad spinner is something you don't want to accidently damage, I wouldn't use it. I hope this helps.



bookreader451 said:


> I just need a little clarification.  I can either pour through or pull through. Is this correct?


I was thinking about this question, and I want to be sure I understand what you are asking. Regarding pour through - I meant something that can be set in the bottom of a soap mold (or on a set up layer of soap) and poured into. Not something that is somehow suspended above the mold and poured through. Is that how you understood it? Let me know if it isn't so I can try to change the wording in the challenge to be more clear.


----------



## szaza (Apr 2, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Sign Up List:
> 1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
> 2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
> 3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
> ...


Woops, I'm sorry I didn't see @msunnerstood signed up before me..  thanks for clearing it out @dibbles !


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 2, 2020)

I am obsessed with my new e


dibbles said:


> I was thinking about this question, and I want to be sure I understand what you are asking. Regarding pour through - I meant something that can be set in the bottom of a soap mold (or on a set up layer of soap) and poured into. Not something that is somehow suspended above the mold and poured through. Is that how you understood it? Let me know if it isn't so I can try to change the wording in the challenge to be more clear.


I was wondering about a colander in a slab mold.


----------



## atiz (Apr 2, 2020)

dibbles said:


> The colander I used is just a cheap plastic one I picked up at the grocery store. It doesn't have to stay in contact with the batter for too long. The colander is a hard, rigid plastic. If you think about something like disposable plastic spoons - they are fine for a short time in soap batter. I would be suspect of something that is flexible or vinyl.  If your salad spinner is something you don't want to accidently damage, I wouldn't use it. I hope this helps.


Thank you! This helps. I was just watching Marie Nadeau’s first video and that was kind of messy  But I think this'll be fine. And if not, one less thing to move in June....


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I am obsessed with my new e
> 
> I was wondering about a colander in a slab mold.


That is perfectly fine!



atiz said:


> Thank you! This helps. I was just watching Marie Nadeau’s first video and that was kind of messy  But I think this'll be fine. And if not, one less thing to move in June....


I'm pretty sure it will be fine as well. Good luck!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Apr 3, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Apr 4, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper-  "I would love to try this one looks like fun.


----------



## szaza (Apr 4, 2020)

Has anyone used a strainer like this?





It's the only thing I have at the moment, but I'm a bit sceptical of how well it'll work.


----------



## atiz (Apr 4, 2020)

szaza said:


> Has anyone used a strainer like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh we used to have a strainer exactly like that one at my parents house! Brings back some good memories.
I would think it would be usable if your batter was very thin; otherwise you may have a harder time pouring it through. (But I've never done this before so definitely not an expert.)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 4, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2020)

szaza said:


> Has anyone used a strainer like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should work I think. Mine has slits rather than holes (like the sink strainer in my picture) so the pattern you get will most likely be different. There are lots of strainer pour videos on YouTube made by acrylic artists. That might give you some ideas.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 7, 2020)

I made my first attempt today. I think my batter may have been a little too thin but we shall see. I am thrilled with my colours, though. Here's a sneak preview.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 7, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl-  OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!


----------



## szaza (Apr 7, 2020)

I might try the colander that I have, but because I'm still a bit anxious of how it will turn out I started working on a backup plan. (Inspired by the pop of pink soap)


----------



## Misschief (Apr 8, 2020)

I've just unmolded and cut my first attempt. It turned out better than I thought it would. That said, I think I might give it one more try since I do have the time.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 8, 2020)

I haven't even attempted my first go yet. Maybe this weekend. I've got the mold, strainers and recipe sorted, I just need to figure out colors.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 8, 2020)

I made my first batch today. I pulled up a stainless shower drain with fishing wire and popsicle sticks.   It thickened on me near the end so we shall see.

If it stinks I will try using a colander in a slab.


----------



## Anstarx (Apr 8, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 9, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 9, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!


----------



## glendam (Apr 10, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam-  I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 11, 2020)

*cue deep narrator's voice-over* 

"And this was the moment where Primrose watched her meticulously layered ITPS, possibly the most beautiful one she'd ever achieved, in combat against an accelerating but delicious FO, become muddied and shredded to pieces when poured through a colander" 






Well I think it's safe to say this one ISNT going to be my entry! Hahahahaha

I was the prettiest thing ever in the pot until I poured it through the colander. Note to self. Oh well, it smells divine. 

Here's the last of the batter scraped from my swirled pot, which shows a little hint of the beautifulness it could have been ... lol


----------



## atiz (Apr 11, 2020)

Primrose said:


> *cue deep narrator's voice-over*
> 
> "And this was the moment where Primrose watched her meticulously layered ITPS, possibly the most beautiful one she'd ever achieved, in combat against an accelerating but delicious FO, become muddied and shredded to pieces when poured through a colander"
> 
> ...


Ah, so beautiful colors in the last picture! Maybe some of it will show up on the bottom of the slab??


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2020)

@Primrose wait to unmold. If you plane the top, or even the bottom, you might find buried treasure.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 11, 2020)

My pull through tipped when pulling it up.  I have a lovely design on the top quarter of my soap. second attempt tomorrow working on a different color combo. Has anyone done this using ombré colors?


----------



## atiz (Apr 11, 2020)

Well, mine didn't quite turn out as planned either. Haven't unmolded yet, but the colors mixed together more than I wanted, and the soap batter zaps (which for me usually never). I guess we'll see; I probably won't have time to make it again this month


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> My pull through tipped when pulling it up.  I have a lovely design on the top quarter of my soap. second attempt tomorrow working on a different color combo. Has anyone done this using ombré colors?


I have


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 11, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I have
> View attachment 45070



Sooooo pretty!


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 12, 2020)

So my first try thickened up and I tipped the pull-up and only one part had a design.  My second try was too thin and the colors muddled together into the ugliest soap ever.  I think I am going to call this month's challenge a knock-out.  The challenge won.


----------



## szaza (Apr 12, 2020)

@Primrose I'm so sorry the colors blended together. They look so lovely in the second picture! 

@dibbles that ombre pull through is amazing!!

I did my pull through yesterday and I'm quite happy with how it worked out. For now I don't see my third color coming through, so I hope it shows up in the coming week or I'll have to try again if I want to enter.  
I watched some YouTube videos on colander pours (I totally mispronounced the word colander) and one of them specifically mentions not to use a colander like the one I have, so I think I'll stick with pull through this month.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2020)

@bookreader451 you only need to have one bar that you are happy with to enter. I hate to see you not enter since that was your goal for this year. I also hate it when soap wins but, sadly, sometimes it does. There is still lots of time, so I hope you try again, but if not I understand completely.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @bookreader451 you only need to have one bar that you are happy with to enter. I hate to see you not enter since that was your goal for this year. I also hate it when soap wins but, sadly, sometimes it does. There is still lots of time, so I hope you try again, but if not I understand completely.


I will enter, failure or not.  I may try again.  None of the soap goes to waste.  I just donate it to our shelter.


I just ordered the tool from Etsy.  Might be cutting it close but I will try again.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 12, 2020)

Bookreader I am the same ... I have made four attempts so far, might do a fifth today and I did order a thingy off eBay which may or may not arrive in time (our post is now useless with coronagate) so there may or may not be a final attempt. None are looking very inspiring however I will pick the best of a bad bunch and enter it anyway. I feel like the colander pour is not going to be one on my routine techniques LOL


----------



## atiz (Apr 12, 2020)

Haha, the colander has won on my soap (and me) too. It became mushy. I still kind of like how it turned out (soft mushy colors, kind of like a watercolor painting), but definitely no discernible pattern  
Maybe next time!


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 13, 2020)

I've had my own misadventure as well! I usually don't gel my soap because I like to use low water/high lye concentration. But this time I used 30% lye concentration because I wanted my soap to gel so the colors would be vivid. And it didn't gel.  It was just very soft and took 5 days to unmold! I even tried @DeeAnna's oven method, but it didn't work for me (it's just me . . . I'm sure the method is good). I did the cut today and I really like the design. I just wish the colors were brighter.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 13, 2020)

I don’t think I’m going to have a chance to even start on this challenge until late this week. Y’all are not giving me a lot of confidence


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 13, 2020)

@dibbles what is the intent of the “one batch” rule?  Can I split a batch and add something other than a colorant?


----------



## atiz (Apr 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t think I’m going to have a chance to even start on this challenge until late this week. Y’all are not giving me a lot of confidence


You'll be fine 

FWIW, here are the 2 things I messed up, for prosperity's sake:

1. I had a colander that I thought *just* fit my little slab mold. Well, it just fit when you kept it pushing it down, but in its natural state it ended up sitting about half inch above the bottom of the mold. I could not push it and pour the batter at the same time. Something that really just sits on the bottom is better.

2. I was so proud of myself, really, for just SB-ing to emulsion, adding the lovely cucumber-melon fragrance, separating my batter into 4, and mixing my colored clays pre-dispersed in some water, like the cool kids do . All seemed to be going well. Then realized that for the white part I did not pre-disperse the clay in water, and without much thinking I just dumped the clay in the remaining batter and SB-ed a bit more. So what I ended up with was 3 very fluid batters and one that (with the extra SB-ing) became quite thick, so thick indeed that it ended up clogging the colander towards the end so I had to stir and press it through the colander -- definitely a no go for anything pretty....

So I ended up with a bit of a fugliness. But it was still fun, and will try it sometime when I make soap again (but probably not for another month or two, so out of the challenge...). I think batter consistency is really the key; not too thin but not too thick either.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @dibbles what is the intent of the “one batch” rule?  Can I split a batch and add something other than a colorant?


You can certainly split a batch. The intent of the rule is just that a base can’t be made first, and then another fresh batch made for the pour/pull through part if you are doing that. This just adds a technical element. But you can split a batch to add something to it.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2020)

@atiz I don’t think that is ugly at all!


----------



## atiz (Apr 13, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @atiz I don’t think that is ugly at all!


Thanks! Yeah, I don't mind it too much, it just isn't what was planned, but I'm getting used to the fact that soaps have their own lives


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 13, 2020)

atiz said:


> You'll be fine
> 
> FWIW, here are the 2 things I messed up, for prosperity's sake:
> 
> ...


I had a floating strainer issue when I tried using multiple strainers in a slab mold last summer.  Nine strainers bobbing in soap batter was not exactly what I had in mind.  Giant rubber bands or bungee cords might help!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had a floating strainer issue when I tried using multiple strainers in a slab mold last summer.  Nine strainers bobbing in soap batter was not exactly what I had in mind.  Giant rubber bands or bungee cords might help!


That is why I split my batch and poured a base with an accelerating FO. It set up quickly enough to support the sink strainers/colander without the remaining batter getting too thick.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 14, 2020)

Hmm so I have planed my little heart out (did I mention I don't actually have a planer??), the ITPS I posted the other day wasn't saveable at all, though it smells delightful. BB coastal rain. It will still be a nice soap. A couple of the others show some sort of patterns which aren't too bad. No pictures yet until I decide which is my entry


----------



## KDP (Apr 14, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I have
> View attachment 45070


Beautiful!


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 14, 2020)

The batch I unmolded yesterday was as bad as I thought.  It smells great, but looks like sludge.  I will see if my tool thing gets here on time.  If not I will enter my first batch that has some pull through from my tipped strainer.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 14, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> The batch I unmolded yesterday was as bad as I thought.  It smells great, but looks like sludge.  I will see if my tool thing gets here on time.  If not I will enter my first batch that has some pull through from my tipped strainer.



I planed half my batch away and got some reasonable bars, though I now have an absurd pile of confetti ...


----------



## earlene (Apr 16, 2020)

I am so much in limbo right now, that I have trouble figuring out how I will spend my day from one to the next.  Making soap would be such a pleasure and such a release, I really wish I could join this challenge!  My one steady thing, though is that I can walk my cat each morning and that gives me so much pleasure.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 16, 2020)

okay so I looked at my sludge batch and low and behold it turned green.  Still a fail but not horrifying


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam-  I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me! 
15. AMD

I wasn't going to signup, I didn't think I would have time, but someone put a bug in my ear, and I think I can give it one go. I just hope my makeshift strainer works out ok.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2020)

With time running out, I think I’m going to go for broke, make 3 or 4 different batches this weekend, and hope one of them turns out well enough to enter.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 16, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam- I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me!
15. AMD -I wasn't going to signup, I didn't think I would have time, but someone put a bug in my ear, and I think I can give it one go. I just hope my makeshift strainer works out ok.
16. AliOop - I wasn't going to sign up either, but since I was planning to try my first strainer pour this weekend anyway, why not?


----------



## Bari b (Apr 17, 2020)

I have been very interested in all the soaps shown and this technique so I attempted it with what I have even though I don't have enough posts to actually enter the challenge. This is only my about my 7th batch of soap total, so I am using what I have here at home...including coloring and "molds".

I wanted to use two different molds to try a little variation, so I used an old Velveeta cheese plastic cover lined with freezer paper and a circular sour cream container. I decided to use cocoa and turmeric for two of the colors and the plain soap for the other. I couldn't find anything to pull through, so my daughter used some jewelry wire she had to make a little shape in the bottom of the sour cream container. I didn't think it would make much difference, but thought I would try anyway.  I used a wide-tooth comb to pull through the Velveeta container (that didn't fit the challenge rules , but it was all I could find!)

I am attaching photos of the soap right after pouring and pulling through and after I cut it yesterday evening.








 I learned a lot. I really want to go to a thrift store and start looking for stuff to modify and use for "pull throughs" and to use for possible molds. All those are closed right now due to COVID-19. My comb attempt was really pitiful - I would have been better off using a coat hanger or something. Plus I needed to cut the soap perpendicular to the comb's movement to get more movement in the soap. 

I also want to learn more about colors and the best way to use them. My daughter got some Lavender EO and I would really like to make a green/purple/white soap but my pantry has nothing that would work for those. More research to do!

This was fun! I am pleased with my attempts and they will work really well for us!
Bari


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> With time running out, I think I’m going to go for broke, make 3 or 4 different batches this weekend, and hope one of them turns out well enough to enter.





Bari b said:


> I have been very interested in all the soaps shown and this technique so I attempted it with what I have even though I don't have enough posts to actually enter the challenge. This is only my about my 7th batch of soap total, so I am using what I have here at home...including coloring and "molds".
> 
> I wanted to use two different molds to try a little variation, so I used an old Velveeta cheese plastic cover lined with freezer paper and a circular sour cream container. I decided to use cocoa and turmeric for two of the colors and the plain soap for the other. I couldn't find anything to pull through, so my daughter used some jewelry wire she had to make a little shape in the bottom of the sour cream container. I didn't think it would make much difference, but thought I would try anyway.  I used a wide-tooth comb to pull through the Velveeta container (that didn't fit the challenge rules , but it was all I could find!)
> 
> ...


Very nice Bari - thanks for sharing your attempts and results. I think they turned out very nicely and you did a great job finding things to use.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 19, 2020)

KALEIDO-SOAP KALEID-ITTUDE!


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 19, 2020)

My pull through tool has shipped.  I have one more chance to get this!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 19, 2020)

I was feeling pretty confident this morning after unmolding a soap that I like, but wanted to try two more ideas today.  Ugh.  BOTH of the batches I made accelerated  ,  possibly due to the EOs.  I‘ll be cutting it close, but I think I’m going to try at least one of the ideas again tomorrow night.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2020)

The entry thread is open!






						SMF April 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique
					

This is the Entry Thread for the April 2020 challenge: strainer pour/pull through technique. This thread is limited to challenge entries only. Post all comments in the original challenge thread here: SMF April 2020 Challenge - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique  Please post your entry soap...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Primrose (Apr 21, 2020)

dibbles said:


> The entry thread is open!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeek!

Can't wait to see what everyone came up with!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Eeek!
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone came up with!


Me too!!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah... I thought I still had a couple of days before the entry thread opened. So, I'll be making a batch tomorrow and maybe the day after.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 21, 2020)

I got my tools from Esty today so I will make one more attempt.  I don't hate the first one if the tool hadn't tipped it would have been nice.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 22, 2020)

Is it too late to sign up? Haven’t been around much but have recently gotten the soap bug again


----------



## Misschief (Apr 22, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> Is it too late to sign up? Haven’t been around much but have recently gotten the soap bug again


Too funny! I was reading through some old threads yesterday and realized that I hadn't seen your name here in a long while, wondered how you were doing. Good to see you again!


----------



## Veggiebin (Apr 22, 2020)

Sonya-m, I was wondering the same thing. I’m signing up!  I had joined for last month and then life got a little crazy and didn’t get it done. I’m doing this though!!!

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam- I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me!
15. AMD -I wasn't going to signup, I didn't think I would have time, but someone put a bug in my ear, and I think I can give it one go. I just hope my makeshift strainer works out ok.
16. AliOop - I wasn't going to sign up either, but since I was planning to try my first strainer pour this weekend anyway, why not?
17.  Veggiebin - didn’t participate last month even though I signed up for the first time. Second attempt at first challenge


----------



## dibbles (Apr 22, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> Is it too late to sign up? Haven’t been around much but have recently gotten the soap bug again


It's not too late. Please do sign up!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 22, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam- I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me!
15. AMD -I wasn't going to signup, I didn't think I would have time, but someone put a bug in my ear, and I think I can give it one go. I just hope my makeshift strainer works out ok.
16. AliOop - I wasn't going to sign up either, but since I was planning to try my first strainer pour this weekend anyway, why not?
17. Veggiebin - didn’t participate last month even though I signed up for the first time. Second attempt at first challenge 
18. Sonya-m - can’t remember the last time I took part in a challenge on here but here goes!


----------



## szaza (Apr 22, 2020)

@Sonya-m I was super blown away by your soap challenge club pull through entry and I can't wait to see what you'll make this time! (at least, I think that was you with the pop of pink soap, right?)

Also.. I kinda stole your idea and I was wondering if you would mind telling me how you glued your wire spirals together. I tried to stick them together with electricity tape (mainly because I know it can withstand the high pH of soap batter, as I've used it before). That worked reasonably well, but it fell apart when I tried to clean the tool and I don't really feel like putting it back together after each use.

My first attempt is cut and cleaned up. My plan was to work with uncolored, light green and dark blue batter. Because I soaped with an oil that I don't often use my oil mix was darker than I expected, so I added some white clay to still get a nice creamy white uncolored soap. In hindsight I shouldn't have done that. The light green is now so light it's hardly noticable (it came through very lightly in an end piece where I started pouring with the light green batter, but I don't see it anywhere else in the soap)


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 22, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Sonya-m I was super blown away by your soap challenge club pull through entry and I can't wait to see what you'll make this time! (at least, I think that was you with the pop of pink soap, right?)
> 
> Also.. I kinda stole your idea and I was wondering if you would mind telling me how you glued your wire spirals together. I tried to stick them together with electricity tape (mainly because I know it can withstand the high pH of soap batter, as I've used it before). That worked reasonably well, but it fell apart when I tried to clean the tool and I don't really feel like putting it back together after each use.
> 
> My first attempt is cut and cleaned up. My plan was to work with uncolored, light green and dark blue batter. Because I soaped with an oil that I don't often use my oil mix was darker than I expected, so I added some white clay to still get a nice creamy white uncolored soap. In hindsight I shouldn't have done that. The light green is now so light it's hardly noticable (it came through very lightly in an end piece where I started pouring with the light green batter, but I don't see it anywhere else in the soap)


Yeah that was me; flattered you’re going down the same route. I’ve taken inspiration from so many of the great soapers on this forum over the years so it’s nice to be the one providing the inspiration. Although I do feel under pressure to create something great now 

I think I used superglue and I’ve checked it today and it’s still holding after almost a year.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 22, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> Yeah that was me; flattered you’re going down the same route. I’ve taken inspiration from so many of the great soapers on this forum over the years so it’s nice to be the one providing the inspiration. Although I do feel under pressure to create something great now
> 
> I think I used superglue and I’ve checked it today and it’s still holding after almost a year.



Sonya,
Your soap from the challenge club is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 22, 2020)

@Sonya-m Setting a high bar, indeed!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 23, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Sonya,
> Your soap from the challenge club is absolutely stunning!


Thanks


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 23, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Sonya-m Setting a high bar, indeed!


No pressure!


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Sign Up List:
1. Atiz. This looks like so much fun and I need some more excuse to make soap.
2. jcandleattic - this was going to be my next soap this week anyway, might as well enter it.
3. Misschief - been wanting to try this. Now, I have no excuse.
4. Bookreader451 - just note my results may differ 
5. msunnerstood - I'm going to try this with fluid HP.
6. szaza - let's see if I can PULL this one off, my mind is POURING over with ideas (no? Too much? Ok..)
7. MarnieSoapien- I can't wait!! Time to get some Pringles 
8. Rogue-Soaper- "I would love to try this one looks like fun.
9. Mobjack Bay - HOLEY MOLEY I have an idea!
10. Jersey Girl- OK...after combing the house for a week I have finally found something I can use to try this technique!
11. Anstarx-I tried this once before with half success, time to try again!
12. SoapSisters - My first SMF challenge!
13. Primrose - I will never look at the sink strainer the same way again!
14. Glendam- I have been meaning to try this technique again, this motivates me!
15. AMD -I wasn't going to signup, I didn't think I would have time, but someone put a bug in my ear, and I think I can give it one go. I just hope my makeshift strainer works out ok.
16. AliOop - I wasn't going to sign up either, but since I was planning to try my first strainer pour this weekend anyway, why not?
17. Veggiebin - didn’t participate last month even though I signed up for the first time. Second attempt at first challenge 
18. Sonya-m - can’t remember the last time I took part in a challenge on here but here goes!
19. Belindasuds – Would love to join (and I think I have time now!) first SMF challenge ever!


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's my pull-through tool. It's a plastic spiral notebook cover that I punched and cut holes in.  (I couldn't purchase anything due to lock-down.)






And here are the cuts I didn't use as my entry: 




They're all vertical cuts from different spots in the loaf.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2020)

@SoapSisters Very clever!! I was thinking of doing this, but thought the material would be too flimsy to pull through. Apparently not. They look great.


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 24, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> @SoapSisters Very clever!! I was thinking of doing this, but thought the material would be too flimsy to pull through. Apparently not. They look great.


Thanks, @jcandleattic!! The plastic was quite rigid, actually, especially for such a small mold (500g of oils). I had to make sure my batter was quite thin. I tried this tool again with thicker trace, and the soap didn't stream through the holes. I had quite a mess on my hands!


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2020)

SoapSisters said:


> Thanks, @jcandleattic!! The plastic was quite rigid, actually, especially for such a small mold (500g of oils). I had to make sure my batter was quite thin. I tried this tool again with thicker trace, and the soap didn't stream through the holes. I had quite a mess on my hands!


I was thinking of using those $tree cutting mats. I have quite a few laying around that I use as dividers, and so forth, so was thinking of using that, but thought it wouldn't pull through. I may try it eventually anyway, now that I know someone else has basically done the same thing.


----------



## amd (Apr 24, 2020)

Oooh great suggestion to use the cutting mats. My original idea for a pull through device has failed my pancake batter tests epically. (Pancake batter is about the consistency of my soap batter so it made sense to me to try it.) I haven't gotten to make soap, so maybe I can scoot in under the wire for this challenge.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 24, 2020)

Well my first attempt was awful! Was at emulsion and in a heart beat was thick trace! You can see the spirals but it’s not very pretty!


----------



## szaza (Apr 24, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> Well my first attempt was awful! Was at emulsion and in a heart beat was thick trace! You can see the spirals but it’s not very pretty!View attachment 45384


Oh no that's too bad!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 24, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> Well my first attempt was awful! Was at emulsion and in a heart beat was thick trace! You can see the spirals but it’s not very pretty!


You might not think it's pretty but I love the way the spirals show up.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am going to down to the wire.  I thought I was going to get to it today but my neck is so stiff I need traction tonight and then attempt tomorrow morning.  It won't be planed or looking great but it should be hard enough to enter by Sunday night.

And yes I have an over the door water bag traction I use for when my neck vertebrata pressures the nerves.  My right hand gets tingly until I stretch the neck to release the pressure on the nerve.  Getting old stinks.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 25, 2020)

Hopefully have time for one more attempt; if not, attempt number 2 is my entry. I don’t hate it but it’s not exactly how I wanted it to be.



bookreader451 said:


> I am going to down to the wire.  I thought I was going to get to it today but my neck is so stiff I need traction tonight and then attempt tomorrow morning.  It won't be planed or looking great but it should be hard enough to enter by Sunday night.
> 
> And yes I have an over the door water bag traction I use for when my neck vertebrata pressures the nerves.  My right hand gets tingly until I stretch the neck to release the pressure on the nerve.  Getting old stinks.



I hope your neck/hand is feeling better


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi everyone, I must withdraw from the challenge this time. My father-in-law passed away this past week after a decade of memory care due to severe dementia. We are thankful that he's in heaven and no longer in pain or confusion. But soaping and other things are on hold for the time being while we sort out his affairs. Best of luck to all, and I'll look forward to reconnecting when life settles down.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 25, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Hi everyone, I must withdraw from the challenge this time. My father-in-law passed away this past week after a decade of memory care due to severe dementia. We are thankful that he's in heaven and no longer in pain or confusion. But soaping and other things are on hold for the time being while we sort out his affairs. Best of luck to all, and I'll look forward to reconnecting when life settles down.



Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 25, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Hi everyone, I must withdraw from the challenge this time. My father-in-law passed away this past week after a decade of memory care due to severe dementia. We are thankful that he's in heaven and no longer in pain or confusion. But soaping and other things are on hold for the time being while we sort out his affairs. Best of luck to all, and I'll look forward to reconnecting when life settles down.


So sorry to hear that. Thoughts are with you and your family. I lost my nanna last week to the same thing


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 25, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Hi everyone, I must withdraw from the challenge this time. My father-in-law passed away this past week after a decade of memory care due to severe dementia. We are thankful that he's in heaven and no longer in pain or confusion. But soaping and other things are on hold for the time being while we sort out his affairs. Best of luck to all, and I'll look forward to reconnecting when life settles down.


My condolences to you and your family.

@Sonya-m I’m sorry to hear that you lost your nanna.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 25, 2020)

@AliOop and @Sonya-m I am so very sorry for the loss of your loved ones.


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 25, 2020)

Introducing my challenge fail. I used netting because its what I had and it must not have been thick enough because it mostly just pulled through the soap without taking much of the design with it.


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 25, 2020)

So my third try is in the mold. Hopefully tomorrow it is okay.  The pic below is the first one I made with a shower drain, fishing line, and Popsicle sticks.  It tipped coming up so most of the design is on one quarter of the soap


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 25, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## szaza (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh no @AliOop and @Sonya-m my deepest condolences to you both...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone need soap?  I made a few too many batches for this challenge. The first one, which was a relatively safe design, turned out fine, but then the challenge became a bit of a brain teaser for me. I’ve been thinking a lot about the relationships between the batter trace stage, the thickness of the layers poured and the nature of the object being pulled through the batter (open versus solid area, size of the holes).  Then there’s color theory and color balance, which are always challenges for me, especially since I’ve only begun to scratch the surface with micas and my results with natural colorants are far from predictable. You know you’ve fallen down the rabbit hole when instead of cleaning the house and doing laundry you decide there’s just enough time for a last attempt before the deadline.


----------



## szaza (Apr 25, 2020)

I finally got my second try in the mold. As it turned out, I had just enough masterbatched lye left for this batch (it was a close one) my batter thickened a lot faster than I anticipated and I'm afraid the pull through won't be very visible. Nevertheless my colors looked quite nice, so I hope I'll at least have a reasonably pretty soap to enter tomorrow (with natural colors you never know).
Eta: @Mobjack Bay I used indigo in ammonia for the first time and it turned the prettiest green I've ever seen. I'm secretly hoping it'll stay green)


----------



## dibbles (Apr 25, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Anyone need soap?



Good one!


----------



## Microchick (Apr 25, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> I was thinking of using those $tree cutting mats. I have quite a few laying around that I use as dividers, and so forth, so was thinking of using that, but thought it wouldn't pull through. I may try it eventually anyway, now that I know someone else has basically done the same thing.


It should work if you glue 2 of them together so they won't bend.  Good luck!


----------



## szaza (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, I don't think I really have an entry. I'll try to clean up attempt nr.2 tonight, but it doesn't look good. It's just a blob of undefined colors and the base color is way too dark/yellow (boohoo rice bran oil!). The colors changed to what they were supposed to look like (pink and blue instead of grey and green which they were yesterday when I poured). I think with more fluid and white batter (eg without the RBO) it would've been a nice soap. My first one is so much better looking, but doesn't comply with challenge rules as I lost my third color along the way.

(Edited for choice of words, content still the same)


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2020)

szaza said:


> Well, I don't think I really have an entry. I'll try to clean up attempt nr.2 tonight, but it doesn't look good. It's just a blob of undefined colors and the base color is way too dark/yellow (**** you rice bran oil!). The colors changed to what they were supposed to look like (pink and blue instead of grey and green which they were yesterday when I poured). I think with more fluid and white batter (eg without the RBO) it would've been a nice soap. My first one is so much better looking, but doesn't comply with challenge rules as I lost my third color along the way.


Did you not have a third color at all, or does it just not show up much? If it's there at all, it would qualify.


----------



## szaza (Apr 26, 2020)

I added it, but it was a very pale green and disappeared because I also added white clay. I sometimes think I can see it, but I'm wondering if I'm just fooling myself..


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2020)

szaza said:


> I added it, but it was a very pale green and disappeared because I also added white clay. I sometimes think I can see it, but I'm wondering if I'm just fooling myself..


If it is there at all, even in the form of a lighter neutral, it would count.


----------



## atiz (Apr 26, 2020)

@szaza, I was looking forward to seeing your entry!!
I did not have time to make another attempt and my first one was less than successful (see somewhere above in this thread). So I'm afraid I won't have anything to enter either.
But, I really like this technique, so will try it again the next time I get to make soap (probably not for a while though).


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2020)

Just a reminder that the entry thread will close at 11:59 *GMT* today (which is the same as 6:59 CDT). Great entries so far!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

These are the batches I made that I didn’t choose as my entry. First and third ones used hair dryer diffuser.  Middle 


















one used dishwasher basket part.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 26, 2020)

Here’s my third attempt at a round pull through soap. I just cut the soaps and they not cleaned up at all. I used a Pringle’s can and made a pull through device using a piece of plastic, heavy weight thread I bought to use for sashiko embroidery, and clear packing tape. String art soap!  Using a short cylinder of plastic let me get around the issue of a strainer or other tool tipping in the mold.  I used natural colorants - plant indigo in olive oil (Baphicacanthus from Nurture), which turned green, activated charcoal in OO for the black, rose clay in water for the pink, and uncolored base for the white. The emulsion was too thin for my two previous attempts with natural colorants and the colors came out very blurry.  I ended up spending an entire evening trying to decide what trace to use for string this thin.  In the end I settled on bringing the batter to what I hoped was just before trace using a recipe that I know behaves pretty well.




​


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 26, 2020)

So many creative gadgets for this challenge.  I don't have those kinds of things laying around the house. When I can cruise the dollar store again I am going to look for stuff to try this again.  I would like something for a loaf mold.  I don’t even have a plastic notebook cover here.


----------



## Veggiebin (Apr 26, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay this is an addicting technique for sure!  I’ve tried it three times  in the past, once for the Soap Challenge Club, and my results have varied greatly. So many variables that play into getting a good result!  My mind is always thinking about items and whether it would work for this technique...


----------



## Veggiebin (Apr 26, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay Wow!  I’m impressed with your creativity!  And I personally think those soaps are amazing!!!  Better than some of my attempts


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

I love the ingenuity everyone exhibited. I went to the dollar store two days ago.   I had resisted going anywhere for weeks but I just had to get out.  There were so many things there that I could have used for this technique!  All kinds of plastic baskets that could have been cut up to fit molds. I bought A couple things but decided I wasn’t going to make any more for the challenge as I was happy enough with what I ended up making. Here are some of the things I found though. It’s amazing how I look at things so differently since I started soaping. I also bought these refrigerator storage bins that I’m going to try as molds.


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 26, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay I LOVE your round soaps! Love the natural colors! They look organic, in the sense of looking at something under a microscope. Very cool!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 26, 2020)

One more set of soaps for the record.  When my batter for the first batch started to thicken I switched to Plan B, a line/plop pour in a little slab mold that finished up with a swirled top (techniques I learned for an SMF line pour challenge last fall ). I used a faux funnel pour for the second batch, concentrating the pours over the largest flowers. I like it, but will aim for more contrast in the flowers if I make this soap again. The pull through is made from the side of another plastic basket I had In the house.





​


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> One more set of soaps for the record.  When my batter for the first batch started to thicken I switched to Plan B, a line/plop pour in a little slab mold that finished up with a swirled top (techniques I learned for an SMF line pour challenge last fall ). I used a faux funnel pour for the second batch, concentrating the pours over the largest flowers. I like it, but will aim for more contrast in the flowers if I make this soap again. The pull through is made from the side of another plastic basket I had In the house.
> 
> View attachment 45474
> View attachment 45475
> ​


That is an awesome pull through tool!  Love the design. It really is tricky getting the color contrast and the consistency just right. They are very cool looking.  I really love the swirly one especially!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 26, 2020)

SoapSisters said:


> @Mobjack Bay I LOVE your round soaps! Love the natural colors! They look organic, in the sense of looking at something under a microscope. Very cool!


Haha, I spent about 1/4 of my adult life looking through a microscope!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 26, 2020)

Hopefully my conversion is correct and we still have about 8 hrs to go. I have another attempt in the mould and an alarm set for the morning to cut and photograph it. I think it's the best of my attempts thus far, but if not I do have an alternative entry too. Good luck to everyone still working last minute like I am!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my third attempt at a round pull through soap. I just cut the soaps and they not cleaned up at all. I used a Pringle’s can and made a pull through device using a piece of plastic, heavy weight thread I bought to use for sashiko embroidery, and clear packing tape. String art soap!  Using a short cylinder of plastic let me get around the issue of a strainer or other tool tipping in the mold.  I used natural colorants - plant indigo in olive oil (Baphicacanthus from Nurture), which turned green, activated charcoal in OO for the black, rose clay in water for the pink, and uncolored base for the white. The emulsion was too thin for my two previous attempts with natural colorants and the colors came out very blurry.  I ended up spending an entire evening trying to decide what trace to use for string this thin.  In the end I settled on bringing the batter to what I hoped was just before trace using a recipe that I know behaves pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 45465
> View attachment 45466​



I love how these are all so different in their design, and I really love the creativity designing your tool!  Very cool!


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 26, 2020)

What was your batter consistency was when you poured? I began to pour at a very light trace on the two that actually looked okay and the sludge puppy was poured too thin. On my third attempt I was still able to pour at the end as my batter stayed pretty fluid throughout. I had a long steel attachment that I poured down on the third try.  The others I used a funnel.


----------



## SoapSisters (Apr 26, 2020)

@Jersey Girl : I'm interested to know what kind of a pour you did for your entry soap. It's stunning!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

SoapSisters said:


> @Jersey Girl : I'm interested to know what kind of a pour you did for your entry soap. It's stunning!



Thank you!   I think for this one I used my little 2lb loaf mold and poured it alternating colors at each end (the short ends) of the mold using squeeze bottles. I’m not sure what that technique is called!


----------



## Adri71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my third attempt at a round pull through soap. I just cut the soaps and they not cleaned up at all. I used a Pringle’s can and made a pull through device using a piece of plastic, heavy weight thread I bought to use for sashiko embroidery, and clear packing tape. String art soap!  Using a short cylinder of plastic let me get around the issue of a strainer or other tool tipping in the mold.  I used natural colorants - plant indigo in olive oil (Baphicacanthus from Nurture), which turned green, activated charcoal in OO for the black, rose clay in water for the pink, and uncolored base for the white. The emulsion was too thin for my two previous attempts with natural colorants and the colors came out very blurry.  I ended up spending an entire evening trying to decide what trace to use for string this thin.  In the end I settled on bringing the batter to what I hoped was just before trace using a recipe that I know behaves pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 45465
> View attachment 45466​



I'm in love with your soap! They look like a MRI of the brain, so cool and understated.  Your materials are awesome.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 26, 2020)

@Belindasuds your soap is beautiful! What did you pull through tool look like please?


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 26, 2020)

Sonya-m said:


> @Belindasuds your soap is beautiful! What did you pull through tool look like please?


Thank you very much, @Sonya-m! I'm so glad you like it. I'll be releasing more details on the tool and design soon


----------



## Primrose (Apr 26, 2020)

So now I have uploaded my entry, here are the other soaps I ended up with through this process. My entry was attempt #1 funnily enough, done with a mini colander and a faux funnel pour. 

Attempt #2 was done with a full size veggie strainer and scented in BB Applejack peel. Also done with a faux funnel pour 













Attempt #3 was also using a full size kitchen colander but with round holes instead of verticle slits, I wondered if that would make a difference. Im still not sure to be honest as I did an ITPS for this one which looked amazing but then when poured through the colander it all blended together. scented in BB coastal rain









Attempt #4. Poured through a plastic vegetable slicer, by this time I'm thinking verticle slits work better than holes. I like the pattern better but I I did an ITPS again and again I wasn't happy with the results as they muddled going through the pour through tools. Scented with BB Energy 










Attempt # ... ? 5 I think? Was individual round moulds with a variety of sink strainers as pull through tools. Mostly a failure but this one was the best of a bad bunch. Scented in Eroma's Alpine Oak and Vetiver - absolutely devine but discolours. I put the fragrance only in the black and dark blue portions but as you can see some has bled across 






Attempt #6 was using an actual silicon sink strainer! Purchased on eBay - in Australia for our Aussie members. I really do think that this one gives the best results and I am going to try it out again later today. For this one I did a faux funnel pour again, having decided by this stage that an ITPS doesn't work as well. Scented with Lavender and patchouli essential oils, and a different recipe to my usual one - this is goat milk soap with goat tallow and jojoba. I like the patterns but not the intensity of the colours. This was my first time experimenting with natural plant colourants so this has indigo, madder root and allanet root infused in olive oil. Quite happy with it as a first play with these colours as I had no idea what to expect 










To summarise since I know this is a very long post - my take home lessons were: 

- faux funnel pour works better than an ITPS
- the correct tool definitely yields better results 

The other things I learned:

- I had to plane A LOT of soap away in order to find a nice pattern, which is probably the main reason I probably won't use this technique regularly. I don't often make confetti soap etc and now I have an absolute mountain of soap scraps. 
- I found that at the start of the pour the pattern was beautiful, however as I continued to pour, when my slab mould filled up and the soap started to hit the edges and accumulate, it started to mess with the lovely intricate pattern I previously had 
- for that reason, I can see myself using this technique as a very thin layer to decorate the top of a loaf of soap (which I might try a knit later today) rather than using it in a slab mould as the actual bar of soap. I think pouring it as a thin layer would work to the patterns advantage without having to plane away a heap of soap 

Thanks again for the challenge and we'll done to everyone who participated!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2020)

Great job everybody! I'm so impressed with the creativity and the results are so wonderful. I'll be working on getting the voting survey ready tonight and will email you with the link and password as soon as I can. 

Thanks to you all - I hope you had fun!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 26, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Great job everybody! I'm so impressed with the creativity and the results are so wonderful. I'll be working on getting the voting survey ready tonight and will email you with the link and password as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks to you all - I hope you had fun!



I for one really enjoyed this challenge. It’s going to be a tough one. so many beautiful and creative soaps!  Thank you for organizing it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you @dibbles!  I really appreciate the time you spent pulling the videos together and providing examples.  It was great to have so many participants and inspiring to see the range of amazing soaps created.


----------



## Primrose (Apr 26, 2020)

@Rogue-Soaper what a creative idea for a pull through tool!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2020)

The voting link and password has been sent - check your messages. If you signed up and didn't get the message, PM me.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Apr 27, 2020)

Primrose said:


> @Rogue-Soaper what a creative idea for a pull through tool!


Thanks, the dog hasn't missed it a bit.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 29, 2020)

Just a reminder that if you haven't voted yet, there are only a few hours left to get your vote in. Survey closes at 11:59 *GMT* tonight!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners for the April challenge: 

First Place - @Belindasuds 
Second Place - @Mobjack Bay 
Third Place - @Sonya-m 

Thank you to everyone who played this month. You all showed so much creativity, and the soaps you made were wonderful!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 30, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations to the winners for the April challenge:
> 
> First Place - @Belindasuds
> Second Place - @Mobjack Bay
> ...



Congrats to the winners!  There were so may terrific entries. I for one really struggled to pick my favorites. @Belindasuds, your soap was just perfection!  I recently got some 3” pvc pipe and a pull through tool and would love some tips on how you poured!


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 30, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations to the winners for the April challenge:
> 
> First Place - @Belindasuds
> Second Place - @Mobjack Bay
> ...



Thanks so much! This is wonderful news. Congratulations to the other winners and to everyone who entered. Your creations were all so creative and beautiful!


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 30, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Congrats to the winners!  There were so may terrific entries. I for one really struggled to pick my favorites. @Belindasuds, your soap was just perfection!  I recently got some 3” pvc pipe and a pull through tool and would love some tips on how you poured!


Thanks so much @Jersey Girl for your lovely feedback! All my tools come with instructions, so that's the best place to start. You can also find some general instructions at the Soap Shaper Shop > under "How to use the Soap shaper". I also have some how-to videos in the works which will be coming soon!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 30, 2020)

Congrats to the winners... very well deserved.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations everyone who entered!! They were all winners in my eyes!!


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 30, 2020)

Congrats everyone who entered. ALL of the entries were amazing!


----------



## atiz (Apr 30, 2020)

Congrats everyone, they really were great entries!


----------



## Primrose (Apr 30, 2020)

Well done to winners and everyone else who participated! I loved seeing so many entries


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations to @Belindasuds and @Sonya-m for making beautiful soaps.  Congratulations to everyone who entered for showing how gorgeous color schemes, creative tools and a range of techniques can be used to make  awesome soap. Thank you again @dibbles for setting up a wonderful opportunity for us to try new things!


----------



## Suzette (May 1, 2020)

Congratulations to those that won for such lovely work! All the soap entries were amazing!


----------



## penelopejane (May 1, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners and all those who entered.
Just beautiful soaps. So pleased you showed the thing you used as a pull through because they’ve been inspirational. Great job, well done.


----------



## Adobehead (May 1, 2020)

SoapSisters said:


> @Mobjack Bay I LOVE your round soaps! Love the natural colors! They look organic, in the sense of looking at something under a microscope. Very cool!


Yes, Mobjack, I agree.  And I always drool over Jersey Girl's soaps, too.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 1, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> Yes, Mobjack, I agree.  And I always drool over Jersey Girl's soaps, too.  Amazing stuff.



Well, that just put a big smile on my face!  Thank you for that lovely compliment.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 1, 2020)

@Adobehead I love plant colorants (and your soaps), especially for the soaps I make for myself and my friends. Because the colors and behavior of those colorants are so much less predictable compared with micas, I often end up defaulting to micas for challenge soaps. It's one less set of variables to contend with when trying to learn a new technique. The soaps don't go to waste because many of my family members like the mica colors better.


----------



## RainbowVapor (May 1, 2020)

Beautiful work


----------



## szaza (May 2, 2020)

Congratulations @Belindasuds @Mobjack Bay and @Sonya-m your soaps were amazing!
Thank you @dibbles for organizing yet another fun and inspiring challenge


----------



## Hinata (May 2, 2020)

Primrose said:


> So now I have uploaded my entry, here are the other soaps I ended up with through this process. My entry was attempt #1 funnily enough, done with a mini colander and a faux funnel pour.
> 
> Attempt #2 was done with a full size veggie strainer and scented in BB Applejack peel. Also done with a faux funnel pour
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing all the beautiful pics.  However this concept is very new to me.  Did you let the soap pass through the strainer as you poured it into the molds or did you let the strainer sit on the bottom of the mold so it passed it and then as you remove the strainer the soap passed through a second time?  I know you may have already stated but the terminology is all new to me and need it spelled out.  Thanks!


----------



## Hinata (May 2, 2020)

where the pics posted here for on another link? sorry i'm a bit out the loop!


----------



## Primrose (May 2, 2020)

Hinata said:


> Thank you for sharing all the beautiful pics.  However this concept is very new to me.  Did you let the soap pass through the strainer as you poured it into the molds or did you let the strainer sit on the bottom of the mold so it passed it and then as you remove the strainer the soap passed through a second time?  I know you may have already stated but the terminology is all new to me and need it spelled out.  Thanks!



My attempts were with the device placed into the mould and the soap poured through it - a pour through technique (although you do have to lift it out at the very end)

Some of the other contestants used a flat object at the bottom of the mould, poured all their soap on top, and then pulled the object up and out of the soap - pull through technique

The way I think of the difference is which part does the majority of the  movement to create the pattern. If it's the soap batter moving through the object like with mine, it's a pour through. If it's the object moving through the batter that creates most of the pattern it's a pull through. Does that help?


----------



## Hinata (May 2, 2020)

so the the faux funnel refers to which technique or thats another animal?


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 2, 2020)

Hinata said:


> so the the faux funnel refers to which technique or thats another animal?


A faux  funnel poor is where you just pour alternating colors on top of each other like in a column mold just skip using the funnel.  The funnel helps things end up in the more accurate spot as you’re pouring but if you have a steady hand you can do a pretty good job without it.  People use this technique when they’re using a pull through tool at the bottom of the column mold.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 2, 2020)

Hinata said:


> where the pics posted here for on another link? sorry i'm a bit out the loop!



Pics are in the entry thread.





						SMF April 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique
					

This is the Entry Thread for the April 2020 challenge: strainer pour/pull through technique. This thread is limited to challenge entries only. Post all comments in the original challenge thread here: SMF April 2020 Challenge - Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique  Please post your entry soap...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Hinata (May 2, 2020)

That makes sense.  Thank you for explaing to me. Between the pull vs pour through technique, generally which will produce more intricate defined colors?


----------



## earlene (May 10, 2020)

Great work everyone!

*Congratulations to the winners*.  They are all spectacular soaps.

I do remember how much fun and what a challenge it was to to both the pour-through and the pull-through and even still look at more things with an eye to 'I wonder how this would work out' if I use it for a pull-through or pour-through tool.  The collection has continued to build, yet I haven't tried any again since last May!


----------

